# A few random pics of the dogs!



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2013)

"D"




Callie being molested by "Will" the ND buck








Badger




Amy-




and this is BAdger with a pup that is here for training....


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 24, 2013)

So majestic! Beautiful!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 24, 2013)

Those pictures make me want to get one even though we don't move until next fall. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## stitchcounting (Oct 24, 2013)

i thought the goat was nibbling his ear !!  i was gonna say that i want a dog that calm!! 
how much do they weigh?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 24, 2013)

Great working pictures!  Love it!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2013)

Love them! Thanks for posting pictures!


----------

